# Priceless Tip - Sargent EC325 Panel.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone with a Sargent EC325 12 volt control panel - or any similar one having hidden button switches under a flat panel.

Great in daylight, but a pain in the backside if you enter the van in the dark. You can't put the lights on until the panel is switched on, and finding which bit of the panel to press is not easy in the pitch black! :evil:

Kitchen cupboards to the rescue! :wink:

To be precise, the tiny little self adhesive plastic pimples that are stuck on the door frame to prevent the doors banging too loudly when they close.

One of those stuck in the centre of the on/off button position on the Sargent panel, and feeling where to press in the dark becomes dead easy.

Dave 

_P.S. I would not recommend trying this with a touch sensitive screen. They work on an entirely different principle, and the pimple would not work - and may well damage the screen._


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Your sooooooo cleaver , i want your babies,


Dennis

Still at the three magpies.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Apparently they are called Chameleons so I was told when I asked for some for our caravan at the manufacturers years ago.


----------

